# Dale Harris (Has Bean) into the final of the 2017 World Barista Chanpionships



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

UK Barista Champion for 2017, Dale Harris - is through to the Final of the 2017 World Barista Championships currently taking place in Seoul

The running order is here

It's an early start to watch the livestream (0515 Sunday morning UK time), but its great to see the UK represented once again

I've had the pleasure of meeting several of the finalists - all worthy winners!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool! Good luck to Dale. Hope he does a better job of representing UK than those footballers...


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Watched a minute or so of Dale's semi run this morning and plan on catching up on the rest later.

His routine seems to have changed a bit since the UkBC. Not that I've been indulging in online video of barista competitions or anything 

Could anyone recommend any other interesting performances from Seoul?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I watched a few of the recorded performances online yesterday afternoon, including Dale's. First time I have watched this competition and without being able to taste anything it struck me as a bit hard to judge whether any performance was 'good' or 'better' than another, but entertaining all the same. Lots of nice coffee making gear on show in any case.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Watched a fair few of his performances and routines now and have to say that they are getting better and better! Will catch up on this year's WBC in a few days when I can binge. He's a true trooper!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

He did it!!!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Scotford said:


> He did it!!!


awesome. Saw the in my mug with him Pre wbc and he seems a nice bloke. Good work


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Dale!!!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Dale, to all those who will have worked so hard alongside him and the Has Bean folks getting the roast just right. Such great news. James, Gwilym and now Dale. Brilliant!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Outstanding result - couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Well done, Dale and the team from Has Bean who must be over the moon.









Dale posing with his prize - a large canister of Lavazza. Second prize was two canisters of Lavazza.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations @acousticcoffee

World Barista Champion 2017 (and a member of Coffee Forums UK!)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone know of a video of his final performance?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

https://worldbaristachampionship.org/2017-world-barista-championship-seoul/

Click the Finals button.

Love all his use of flavour bringing compounds in the presentation.

Well deserved.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Did anyone get which coffee he was using? In the online feed it doesn't seem to start from the very beginning..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

the_partisan said:


> Did anyone get which coffee he was using? In the online feed it doesn't seem to start from the very beginning..


An SL28 from Las Brumas https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-las-brumas-washed-sl-28


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Excitingly, this is the In My Mug coffee I received this week. Nice one Hasbean!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

great result well done Dale!



garydyke1 said:


> An SL28 from Las Brumas https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-las-brumas-washed-sl-28


will be interesting to try this, for others who are going to buy it you'll need to wait for the 2nd lot from this farm to be ready as it's that 1 which Dale used.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

The competition winning performance coffee is now up on hasbean.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Wonder if he could enter the Eurovision Song Contest for us


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Stevied62 said:


> Wonder if he could enter the Eurovision Song Contest for us


Well that signature drink did have a bit of a Bucks Fizz vibe to it.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-las-brumas-washed-sl-28-wild-forest-project?utm_source=HB+Retail&utm_campaign=a74d8bf6db-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_11_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_97f5224c43-a74d8bf6db-71647271&mc_cid=a74d8bf6db&mc_eid=a276d0d9ed

The coffee is available now too. The correct lot this time!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

And, according to the Hasbean news letter, this one below is the coffee he almost used!

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-las-delicias-washed-longberry?utm_source=HB+Retail&utm_campaign=a74d8bf6db-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_11_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_97f5224c43-a74d8bf6db-71647271&mc_cid=a74d8bf6db&mc_eid=a276d0d9ed


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

And the winning coffee, is now sold out.

I have a bag winging to me









but not 2









In general though, I am really looking forward to this spate of non-'traditional' Central Americans that Hasbean's Partners seem to have on the go.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I got some too - arrived today. Not sure my skills are advanced enough to get much out of it but thought I would give it a go.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

steveholt said:


> And the winning coffee, is now sold out.


well that sucks!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

A bag of the forest project and the "std" one arrived today (some wonderful smells and only roasted yesterday!)

John


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Aware that Dale is a director at HasBean but does anyone know if he actually makes coffee in a coffee shop or somewhere I can buy one made by him?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Aware that Dale is a director at HasBean but does anyone know if he actually makes coffee in a coffee shop or somewhere I can buy one made by him?!


He Doesn't work in a shop. Probably deals with large wholesalers and training big accounts other stuff. etc. Has Bean don't have shops per se.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah that's what I thought. Shame really to have a UK world champion but no one can try his coffee! Thoroughly enjoyed watching his routine though.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Aware that Dale is a director at HasBean but does anyone know if he actually makes coffee in a coffee shop or somewhere I can buy one made by him?!


Is that a recent appointment ? Looking on director check Steve is the only listed director as of 2016


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't actually know that as a fact, it just says it on his twitter profile so I assumed it was true!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. Shame really to have a UK world champion but no one can try his coffee! Thoroughly enjoyed watching his routine though.


Well look at it the orther way. Has Bean were selling his coffee used in comp, under a tenner. Can't think of any other opportunities like that last few years.

So you could have tried his coffee.

Trying the coffee is more exciting than have one made by the man.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

I did actually get a bag, and am very excited to try it later today. I just also enjoy having people make me coffee who are at the top of their game, helps give me some perspective!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

working dog said:


> Is that a recent appointment ? Looking on director check Steve is the only listed director as of 2016


"Director" is probably the wrong term since it confuses with the strict legal sense to which you are alluding.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

filthynines said:


> "Director" is probably the wrong term since it confuses with the strict legal sense to which you are alluding.


Yep - I was looking at this as you suggest. My previous employer used the director title for anyone who headed up an area of the business although they were not listed as directors at companies house. I should've worked that out. More coffee needed


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well look at it the orther way. Has Bean were selling his coffee used in comp, under a tenner. Can't think of any other opportunities like that last few years.
> 
> So you could have tried his coffee.
> 
> Trying the coffee is more exciting than have one made by the man.


Considering some of the exotica used by previous WBC winners, not to mention brewers cup winners, cup of excellence coffees etc - the fact that we get to try a bag of the WBC winning coffee for a tenner is a spectacular bargain. What make this even better is that I know I have paid more for less tasty, less interesting, less novel beans this year.

Even within the Hasbean Stable this coffee is a real Bargain. (for example, there is a Costa Rica SL28 lot that 3FE are roasting that is going at 25e a bag [in a nice box mind you]) This coffee would also have be sourced by Steve (I strongly assume).


----------

